# ms universities in usa



## sagar nayak (Aug 6, 2013)

hi friends,

my name is sagar.i am applying for US universities for MS in computer science for august 2014.....could you please suggest me the universities for which i can apply for..

my education details are as follows:

10th marks: 66%
12th marks: 81%
graduation marks: 70%

could you please provide me the list of US universities based on my education details


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid that the details of your educational background make no sense in the US. Just google "US university MS in Computer Science" and you should turn up a number of sites with information and rankings about various university programs that might meet your needs. Here's just one example: Best Computer Science Programs | Top Computer Science Schools | US News Best Graduate Schools

With US universities, however, you have to be very careful to check their entrance requirements for "international" (i.e. foreign) students and their schedule of fees. The fees tend to be very high compared to most other countries in the world. Best to go directly to the university websites to check on entrance requirements and fees. Most universities have an office for international students, and you can get some help there in determining whether or not this is the program for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

You'll have to complete an English proficiency exam before any enrollment takes place anywhere, but if you're living in the US (on a Green Card) may I suggest perhaps enrolling into a community college where you can obtain an associates instead of a masters degree? A lot of people say a BS/MS in computer sciences sometimes make it harder to find a job due to 'overqualification' since you might expect a pay raise. Unless you're wanting to take the MS back to India with you, then forget it. But, I've heard a lot of people on YouTube driving in Lamborghinis have only a high school diploma or an AS in computer sciences as it doesn't take much to be an app developer/web designer, hehe.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Search Institutional Accreditation System

You can search by US State then view the web site of each institution. As already said - tuition/fees/enrollment requirements for international students applies to you.

It may not take much to be a developer/designer but it takes education to land a job. Just cruise Dice, IHire or one of the other industry specific boards.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you want the top 20 


The top 20, in descending order of cost for one year, are:



1. New York University, $61,977

2. Harvey Mudd College, $61,760

3. Bard College, $61,446

4. Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, $60,779

5. Sarah Lawrence College, $60,656

6. Wesleyan University, $60,214

7. Dartmouth College, $60,201

8. University of Chicago, $60,039

9. Bard College at Simon's Rock, $60,003

10. Trinity College, $59,860

11. Johns Hopkins University, $59,802

12. Fordham University, $59,802

13. Carnegie Mellon University, $59,632

14. University of Southern California, $59,615

15. Occidental College, $59,592

16. Scripps College, $59,570

17. Oberlin College, $59,474

18. Haverford College, $59,446

19. Pitzer College, $59,416

20. Northwestern University, $54,389


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Davis1, as you know, that listing of the "Top 20" relates only to the cost of attending those colleges and universities (and the "retail" cost at that, without regard to any aid they give to their students). It is in no way a ranking of the quality of their offerings, either in the computer field or any other discipline. 

While the OP, as an international student, will almost certainly be paying top dollar, I doubt his/her principal criterion for choosing a program is whether it is one of the most expensive courses of study in the US. 

Better to start with the websites suggested by Bev and twostep and then move on to the websites of the colleges/universities of particular interest.

Also, the OP mentions wanting to study for an MS - I was looking at several university websites recently that would not accept an international 3-year Bachelor's degree as a prerequisite for graduate studies. As I recall, the Indian 3-year degree program was specifically mentioned. If that's the OP's situation, and that limitation is a common one, it may be necessary to rethink whether it will be necessary to complete the coursework for a US-based Bachelor's degree before looking at MS programs.


----------



## sagar nayak (Aug 6, 2013)

so wat about my gre scores wat should be the range for these universities???


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your scores have to be evaluated by an accredited organization.

I am guessing here - 70 percent of possible points?


----------

